# 331 bridge trip



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Went to Choctaw bay at 331 bridge this morning. Pretty slow for the most part one keeper red on a gold spoon and a few small trout and sheephead on live shrimp. Bay was dead calm no movement, not much top water action. Caught most of the fish early then the bite slowed. Better than nothing:thumbsup:


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Fishing is always better than nothing! Slim chance but have to ask. See any Bait?? Thanks for the report


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Can't complain about a nice slot red! Great fish man.


----------



## big mike 17 (Jan 19, 2012)

Is part of the old bridge still up that you can walk out on?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Not really, but there is plenty to fish around the bridge on both sides and pretty much everywhere in between.


----------

